# Rezept für Hecht



## Tömmö (27. September 2007)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,
ich hab gestern mal wieder einen schönen Hecht gefangen:vik: und jetzt wollt ich ma fragen ob jemand von euch ein gutes Rezept kennt. Ich hab nämlich vor den Hecht am Sonntag mit meiner Family zu essen un weiß nich so recht wie ich ihn machen soll.
Danke im voraus.
MfG 

Tim Severin


----------



## buk (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Schau unter Fischzubereitung - Rezepte nach, dort findest du einiges (bzw. benutze die Suchfunktion).
Ich hab vor 2-3 Wochen auch nach neuen Hechtrezepten gesucht und durch Google dutzende gefunden.

...deinen Geschmack kenne ich ja nicht.

gruss


----------



## der_Empty (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Ich hab inetwa so gemacht...

Hecht in Topf mit Wasser (komplett bedeckt)...
Pimentkörner rein, lorrbeerblätter rein, ne ge4telte Zwiebel rein...
bisl Pfeffer und Salz rein...

Aufkochen...wenns kocht runter vonner Herdplatte und 30min. mit Deckel ziehen lassen...

Dann kartoffeln kochen...

Dann machste ne Mehlspitze, gießt den Kochsud rein...je nach dem wieviel Soße du magst...und machst noch Dillspitzen ne ganze Menge in die Soße....

Danach kannste immernoch mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken...

Scheckt WUNDERBAR....:m


----------



## duc996freak (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Hallo

habe meinen letzten Hech so zubereitet, albsolut genial.



1  ganzer Hecht  1  Zitrone - - Salz - - Pfeffer 30 g Butter 1  Zwiebel 4  Tomaten 1 Bd. Petersilie - - süßer Senf 5 El. Curry-Gewürzketchup 200 ml Sahne 100 ml Milch




 Den Hecht säubern, mit Zitronensaft säuern, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Eine Fettpfanne diagonal mit Butterstückchen belegen, darauf Zwiebel- und Tomatenwürfel verteilen, sowie gehackte Petersilie. Den Hecht mit der Bauchseite auf das Gemüsebett setzen. Anschließend mit süßem Senf und Gewürzketchup bestreichen. Im Backofen garen. Schaltung: 160 -180°, 2. Schiebeleiste v.u. 160 -180°, Umluftbackofen 50 - 55 Minuten Sahne und Milch vermischen, den Fisch mehrmals damit beträufeln. Das erste Mal nach ca. 15 Min., wenn der Fisch anfängt, trocken zu werden. Den Fisch auf einer großen vorgewärmten Platte servieren. Die Flüssigkeit mit dem Gemüse in eine Sauciere geben. Dazu schmecken Salzkartoffeln und ein Salat.


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen den Hecht zu räuchern das ist einfach ein Gedicht.


----------



## zanderzahn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

@wallerschreck:

hecht räuchern???

hab ich noch garnicht gehört...

aal und forelle sowieso, barsch und zander probiert: LECKER!!!

hecht auch??? wie machst du das - im ganzen oder filet bzw, stücke???

mfg markus


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Speck würfeln und rösten, Steinpilze in der Pfanne zubereiten, Walnüsse kleinhacken, alles mischen, dazu Creme fraiche geben, abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer, Petersilie (nach Geschmack auch Kerbel oder Basilikum). Das ganze als Füllung in den Hecht (den man für dieses Rezept auch von oben ausnehmen kann). Den gefüllten Hecht auf ein tiefes Backblech, sehr große Auflaufform etc. drapieren und mit Speckstreifen abdecken. 

Falls Füllung übrig ist, neben den Hecht verteilen. Mit dem Gemüsehobel Möhren, Sellerie, Fenchel o.ä. fein hobeln und ebenfalls um den Hecht legen. Etwas trockenen Weißwein (am besten Riesling!) angießen, eventuell etwas Mozzarella auf dem Gemüse verteilen. Das Ganze für 1 Stunde in den Ofen bei höchstens 180 Grad. Dazu Reis, Kartoffeln, Bandnudeln oder Gratin (nach Belieben) reichen.


----------



## woernser1965 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Den Hecht in ca. 10cm Scheiben schneiden. Ein paar Stunden in Salzwasser ziehen lassen. Dann in Ei und anschliessend in Mehl wälzen. Ab damit in die Friteuse  mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh|supergri


----------



## camilos (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

An die Mods,

bitte, bitte diesen Thread (inkl. diesen Beitrag ) ins "Austobzimmer" oder in die entsprechende Rubrik verschieben. :q, damit die Releaser unter uns sich so etwas nicht anschauen müssen. |wavey:

Danke!

Gez.

Die warm duschende Heulsuse


----------



## Mario563 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen den Hecht zu räuchern das ist einfach ein Gedicht.


Richtig, 
schmeckt absolut genial


----------



## zanderzahn (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

@camilos

den thread verschieben???

warum angelst du???

release selbst mit sinn und verstand, aber warum angeln wenn nichts mitnehmen???

mfg

zanderzahn


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Jetzt aber mal so richtich, heftich, französisch... :l


----------



## andre23 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

danke ernst...

ich hab ihn bis jetzt immer als filet mit salz, chilli, ect. gebraten....teilweise lecker paniert....ohne haut...


aber das werde ich umgehend pobieren...


----------



## camilos (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*



> den thread verschieben???
> 
> warum angelst du???


 
Um die Natur zu genießen, bla, bla, bla....  und um Fische zu fangen. 

Ich will um Gottes Willen keine C+R Diskussion anfangen. #d Mir geht es darum, dass es in diesem Forum geeignete Rubriken gibt, in die dieses Thema viel besser passt. Zum Beispiel...... Fischzubereitung? Fischrezepte? Schwer zu entscheiden . 

Grüüüüße


----------



## zanderzahn (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

...muß ich dir allerdings recht geben, wäre bei den fischrezepten besser aufgehoben...#h - aber bitte nicht ins austobzimmer...|kopfkrat

mfg zanderzahn


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*



camilos schrieb:


> damit die Releaser unter uns sich so etwas nicht anschauen müssen.



Wie zartfühlend, wie empfindsam. 

Als Normal-Realo-Angler möchte ich aber auch nicht mit der Tatsache konfrontiert werden, dass es nicht fischessende Angel-Fundis gibt, könntest Du das bitte berücksichtigen? Ich kriege davon tagelange Heulkrämpfe!


----------



## camilos (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*



> ...aber bitte nicht ins austobzimmer...


 
Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht... 



> Wie zartfühlend, wie empfindsam.


 
Danke!

Beachte bitte, wie ich meinen ersten Beitrag unterschrieben habe.



			
				Meine Wenigkeit schrieb:
			
		

> Gez.
> 
> Die warm duschende Heulsuse


 
Alles Klar? #h

Also bitte wirklich kein C+R-Gespräch, war nicht meine Absicht, sicherlich auch nicht Deine?

Grüße


----------



## zanderzahn (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

...ob das thema hier hingehört oder nicht(?) |bigeyes

in dem thread gehts um das zubereiten des hechts. :vik:

wenn verkehrt - bitte an die mods - verschieben !!!

-ansonsten ( ich bin der meinung ein hechtrezept kann ruhig mal im raubfischforum verweilen -gerade weil der hecht nicht so einfach zuzubereiten ist wie z.b. zander -GRÄTEN- )

-vielleicht einfach wegsehen... 

- und weiter im AB stöbern!!! :vik:


----------



## ralle (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

De es ja um die Zubereitung eines gefangenen Hechtes geht - schieb ich es mal ins richtige Forum


----------



## muddyliz (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Auch ich esse Hecht am Liebsten geräuchert. Im Ganzen in die Lake legen, mein Lakenrezept findest du hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#lake (Rezept 1)
Die Haut nicht verletzen, denn nur so bleibt der Saft im Fleisch.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rezept für Hecht*

Zu diesem Rezept:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1778341&postcount=7

habe ich jetzt auch ein Foto.


----------

